# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  رجاء تليفون الشيخ عبدالله المصلح مهم جدآآآآ

## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

ضروري لرسالة ماجستير وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ش: د.عبدالله المصلح
(طالب علم - يلقي دروس
ومحاضرات)
ج/ 0504696944



ولعل هذا الرابط يكون به النفع والفائدة أيضا.

http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/1/hatif.htm

.

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> .


اللهم اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن (محمد خالد) وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.واصلح ذريته ووفقهم لكل خير.
بوركت أختنا أم عبدالرحمن.

----------


## بن مصدق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ماهو الرقم الصحيح للشيخ حاليا للاتصال من خارج المملكة ؟
لأن الرقم التالي الموجود في موقع الهيئة: 0096625601332 لا يعمل، الرقم غلط للأسف
وهل الرقم الآخر مازال يعمل؟ أعني 00966504696944

فما الحل يا كرام بارك الله فيكم

----------

